

Ask HN: Any applications from Turkey? - demirhan

I am not sure whether this question might be prohibited or not (checked rules). But I wonder If there were any applicants from Turkey that applied to YC? Or from non-EU countries?<p>Just wanted to read about their experiences.
======
pg
There is a startup in the current batch from Turkey in fact.

~~~
demirhan
As far as I know there is not any. I have asked people also. (I read tech
blogs from Turkey and they never mentioned one). Maybe that people are Turkish
people who live in US already? (I consider you didn't want to mention their
name.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Many YC participants do not announce their status as such right away. When
people I know have gotten into YC, they've uniformly asked me not to say so
until they announce.

